# Blowing Coat?



## Megora

Just verifying - is this just one of those rake type combs, or does it have blades on it? 

Otherwise - 12 months is around that time that I've found they totally blow the coat.


----------



## Alaska7133

Are you using a Furminator? It's not my favorite tool. It has a blade that is cutting the fur thereby "blowing" the coat. Is your girl spayed? If she isn't approximately 4 months after going into heat, she may blow her coat. It would be about the time her pups would no longer be nursing had she gotten pregnant. If she has recently been spayed, some dogs get a spay coat. Which means their coat changes quite a bit, sometimes it gets a lot longer, sometimes thinner. Every dog is a bit different. For a tool that you might also like: The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies Oster also makes the same tool. There are blades in it, but they cut through a thick area, versus cutting the fur completely like a furminator does. I only use this tool on my non-show dogs. My show dog doesn't get this type of tool, I'm trying to keep as much of her coat as possible. Every dog seems to blow their coat at different times. Usually spring of course. But I've had dogs blow in January. I have 3 in my house, they don't all blow at the same time.


----------



## meadows

I've found that Marvin is blowing his too - he will be 1 at the end of the month. It's crazy! Even just petting him, his fur is coming out more than it ever has before. He normally doesn't shed much either. 

@Megora - good to know that it is normal around this age!


----------



## Gwen

I use an undercoat rake all the time and just love them. The undercoat rake pulls out the loose undercoat in ways that a regular brush doesn't. An undercoat rake is NOT like furminator which cuts hair & I would never use - yes I have show dogs! 

Just a hint when using an undercoat rake: I mix 1/3 brown listerine mouthwash (even no name works) with 2/3 water in a spray bottle and thoroughly spray the dog. The hair doesn't fly around, it's easier for cleanup, no hair tearing & you end up with a clean, fresh smelling dog and an anticeptic for any skin irritations. DO NOT use the orange, mint or other flavoured mouthwashes as they contain sugar and will make your golden sticky. They'll also be a horrible mess when they roll in the grass or dirt :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## ktkins7

Amazon.com : JW Pet Company GripSoft Double Row Undercoat Rake Dog Brush : Pet Dematting Rakes : Pet Supplies This is the one that I have. I didn't get a furminator because I heard that they were bad for a dog's coat. This one has two rows of teeth more like a comb, one longer than the other.

Ella did get spayed at about 6 months old. She's got the coarser, thicker fur going down the center of her back, and her sides are a bit thinner than the back and softer.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## siulongluiy

I remember it was around the age of one when Oatmeal had his first major shed. This until now (just turned 3) was the heaviest shed of them all. Maybe it's when they mature into their adult coat? Oatmeal usually sheds when the seasons change. Heavy sheds Winter to Spring and then Spring to Summer...for some reason he skips the others =)

How often do you usually comb her? I find that the long periods in between will end up with more fur as you will be combing out all the dead hair.


----------



## ktkins7

Normally every day or every other day, but the last two times were the first times I had used the undercoat rake. 

She did have a period in February where she was shedding more, but not nearly as much hair as came out this week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52

It's also probably "just that time of the year", we always have a major shed this time of year. Hank's shedding shows most on his back/base of the tail/upper legs. 

I do have a Furminator that I use sparingly this time of year. Be sure to use a light hand. A Furminator is a grooming tool, not a brush.


----------



## tine434

This Kong rubber brush is a miracle worker. It is the only thing that has worked to get out all that loose coat. it is gentle, they love it. Also the hair doesn't collect in the brush so I go outside and brush away and watch the hair just fly in the wind lol. No having to constantly clean out the bristles. It's kept me sane during our first shedding season 

Btw, Red my foster was probably never brushed led alone anything to help with his undercoat... the first few times I thought it would NEVER SLOW DOWN. But it finally did. I think it may have just been because he had never had anything like that used before. Maybe it's the same with your girl since you'd never gotten an undercoat rake? Although I've never used the tool you've used so I'm not sure.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

I swept up about a dachsund sized pile of fur today. Max is blowing coat like crazy - kiss him and spit fur for a while! It's normal for this time of year. I love the Zoom Groom - the Kong brush, I use that in the shower on him to really get the soap out of his fur.


----------



## GroomerJamie

Using warmer water when bathing can help release undercoat. I find that warm water, a good conditioner and a good high velocity dryer works wonders on a heavy shedder.


----------



## jennretz

I brush Duke 2xday with the rake (similar to the one you're using) with the two rows; one longer than the other. He is blowing so much fur; mostly along his back near his rear. Charlie hardly sheds at all.


----------



## English Gracie

Our pups have the same birthday. Happy early Birthday!


----------



## Dexter12

Dex seems to be blowing his coat right now. I really cannot believe how much hair I've gotten off him in the past week, about double than usual.


----------



## msdogs1976

My labx has been shedding a lot lately. But it is hot, so they shed.


----------

